# SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings



## british_bpm (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner2.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner2.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner3.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner3.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner3.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner3.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner3.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner4.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner5.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner5.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner5.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner5.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner5.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner6.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner6.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner6.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner6.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner6.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner7.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner7.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner7.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner7.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_B-Banner7.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


AN EXTRAORDINARY COLLECTION OF LONG EVOLVING CHAMBER STRINGS ORCHESTRATED BY BEN FOSKETT AND RECORDED DRY AT AIR-EDEL STUDIOS PROVIDING YOU WITH A TOTALLY UNIQUE PALETTE OF INSPIRATION WITH AN INGENIOUS GRID LAYOUT THAT ALLOWS ALL BUT AN INFINITE NUMBER OF EVO CONFIGURATIONS. THE TRUE GOLDEN GOOSE HERE THOUGH IS THE GIFT TO COMPOSERS THAT IS THE ABILITY TO PLAY ULTRA MINIMAL PASSAGES WHILST STILL HOLDING YOUR LISTENERS SPELLBOUND.

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE MUST-HAVE PRICE OF £134 (RRP £179 offer ends 2nd March 2015) GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (HERE) FOR MORE INFO, DEMOS AND TO BUY.*

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY ALSO GET THE ORIGINAL "SCARY STRINGS" PROTOTYPE FOR FREE http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (HERE).



The need was urgent, the concept simple, and the solution spellbinding. Award winning composer Christian Henson was commissioned to write 13 hours of music for a sprawling epic TV series, yet there was no budget for orchestra and there was only 3 months to do it in. Christian quickly realised that he was going to have to have 3 months of 'working lunches' and by this he meant sustaining himself whilst composing. The result was a quick string sampling session where over a range of perfect fourths he recorded a series of greatly differing long strings evolutions, senza vib/ sul taste into sul pont trem and back again etc etc. When putting the sample instrument together Christian and those who work with him were staggered by the results. The sheer beauty was compelling, and the chaotic nature of different evolutions placed over different intervals made for exciting and unexpected results. _"I could literally hit a big C minor chord, hold my sustain pedal down, reach for my sandwich and the thing would still be writing itself a minute later when I was wiping mayo off my beard"_.

Some two years after recording this Christian & Spitfire agreed to offer it up as part of the "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (Labs)" program where free samples are offered up in return for donations to Unicef. As the cornerstone of the 2015 campaign, this little beauty helped get Spitfire's total to around the $90,000 donated mark. But what was compelling was the number of amazing demos turned in by users, and the sheer number of amazing comments about this little gem...

*"Spitfire may have just found 'the sound' of 2015"*

So what was it that made Scary Strings so special. With UIST and the countless additional and progressive techniques recorded for Spitfire's Albion ensembles and BML section based libraries we have a wide selection of inspiring transforming and evolving string sounds. But with scary strings we felt it was the proximity of the recordings that gave it a real edge, no bevelled edges of the hall at Air Studios. This was recorded in the intimate and very cool vintage kitted surroundings of Air-Edel studios. But the real clincher was the way in which different evolutions and techniques were played on different keys. It leant to a completely random but creative complex sonic execution of simplistic and minimal musical ideas.

*SPITFIRE IS PROUD TO PRESENT EVO GRID 1 - STRINGS*



Performed by some of the most progressive avant garde string players in London today and recorded dry at the amazing Air-Edel studios via the finest vintage mics, neve pre-amps and vintage Cadac desk. Spitfire went about recording 48 different and very long Evos. Not just tense, mysterious and frightening Evos as with Scary Strings. But also intensely beautiful, tender and moving. Recorded across 12 intervals, and arranged on a 12 x 48 grid the true genius of this library lies in its interface...

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="PP017_EvoGrid1_GUI_Fora.png"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_GUI_Fora.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_GUI_Fora.png"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/PP017_EvoGrid1_GUI_Fora.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="PP017_EvoGrid1_GUI_Fora.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

With a GUI Inspired by the EMS VCS3 you can instantly select (or peg) what evo sits on each of the 12 key ranges. This gives you literally an almost infinite number of personalised configurations. Toggle your pegs around, or hit "Randomise", replay the MIDI and no cue will ever sound the same twice! The pièce de résistance here though is the ability to play ultra minimal music whilst holding your audience captive with the ever changing kaleidoscope of progressive string techniques.

Whilst playing the material orchestrated by Ben Foskett, we couldn't stop ourselves from creating an additional 5 grids of awesome warped, saturated and totally transformed versions of each and every Evo.

*QUICK STATS*

 39128 groups
 222708 zones
 3324 samples
 124897 seconds / 2082 minutes / 34.7 hours
 34302 mb / 33.50 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav)
* Compressed (lossless) download size: 22.25GB*

Here are two contextual demos that show how pretty and tender EVOG1 can be.

The chords are just a single instance of EVOG1 with a different EVO on every Key Range. Accompanied by the Horn/Euphonium choir in Albion II, The Gong is Goldfinger Percussion and the low drone is from eDNA-EARTH.

I have done a 2nd context. EXACTLY the same MIDI, but with the Grid pegged differently and with some of the ambient versions mixed in. This is to show how when a director loves something you've done and has peppered all over his film, you can replace it with something that doesn't sound like a cut and paste. Just a cut and peg!!

*Simple Beauty Context 1 - C. Henson*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context1.mp3[/mp3]

*Simple Beauty Context 2 - C. Henson*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context2.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context1.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context2.mp3


...and a new entry by a team member here at Spitfire:

*Elysium* - by Harnek Mudhar

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Elysium.mp3[/mp3]

non-flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Elysium.mp3

REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5 TO RUN.

*AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE MUST-HAVE PRICE OF £134 (RRP £179 offer ends 2nd March 2015) GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1 (HERE) FOR MORE INFO, DEMOS AND TO BUY.*

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY ALSO GET THE ORIGINAL "SCARY STRINGS" PROTOTYPE FOR FREE http://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (HERE).

========================================

It’s with great pleasure to announce the forthcoming updates to EVO-G1. It’s been an incredible week or so using this totally new concept in anger and we thank all the amazing feedback and suggestions we’ve had in. 

*So… here’s what you’re going to find in V1.1 *

• Re-ordering of Evos into 3 clear styles: “Simple”, “Tense”, “Scary”, so you’ll be able to fill your visible grid with one type and randomise within that screen. (names subject to change) 
• Clear Row colouring these 3 different Evo classifications. 
• Internal tagging of these Evos 
• A special “die by style” randomiser 
• Modwheel X/Fade Evo Phase control. 0% = first part of evolution on note-on, 100% = evolution more evolved on note-on. AKA dynamic XFADE control with an EVO Grid spin! 
• Indicator on Key Range axis of which keys are being depressed. 
• Legacy Folder!! 

The re-ordering could be a ball ache for some (hence the legacy folder) but after some in-anger use we felt it would help to make the grid more intuitive so we wanted to do it sooner rather than later. I’ll also post a crib sheet with some names for the evos, and how they were numbered before. 

Lots more exciting news soon! 

Best. 

C. x


----------



## blizzard (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

This is amazing! I have been searching for the right strings library for an upcoming project and I can't believe how well this will fit. Just in time as I start next week! Love the sound.

Can't wait to dig in - purchasing now.


----------



## blougui (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Man, you're killing me !  
After Uist... Appears to be a more easily bending library - though limited to strings. I almost regret not having heard of it before grabing Al'IV and get Earth at the same time - looks like te perfect couple. But hey, one have to be patient and Uist is a very big boy.
Wonderful promise this Evo is.
Congratulation to the team

And, 13 HOURS OF MUSIC IN 3 MONTHS ???? I hope you've been paid an insane amount of cash for such a K2 of work !!! :shock: 
Erik


----------



## Resoded (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Instant purchase... and my wallet gently weeps.


----------



## Lukas K (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Looks and sounds great!

It would be awesome if you could also include those Ben Foskett's orchestrations in pdf


----------



## SeattleComposer (Feb 12, 2015)

"It would be awesome if you could also include those Ben Foskett's orchestrations in pdf."

+1


----------



## blougui (Feb 12, 2015)

SeattleComposer @ Thu Feb 12 said:


> "It would be awesome if you could also include those Ben Foskett's orchestrations in pdf."
> 
> +1



As Spitfire Audio explained earlier, it won't happen - and bear in mind Mr Foskett doesn't want too, for obvious reasons.
Cheers,
Erik


----------



## benmrx (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

I'm running a little slow today, so maybe it was fully explained, but I'm a little confused about how these are recorded and structured.

Is there a way to play say, just the violins evo? It was mentioned that these were recorded as 'tutti', but then in the video it's mentioned that you can create a tutti patch by holding 'command'. 

Can you just clarify that a bit? Sorry if this was fully explained, but it just didn't fully sink in for me yet. 

One thing is for sure...., sounds awesome!!


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

The way I would describe the recording process is 'feathered'. So we recorded it as a whole with people gently coming in (or feathering) and out as their ranges permitted and as the sweet spots diminished. It was a pretty hardcore bunch of sessions, but the players got it and did a great job. Everything you hear is combinations of around 14 players according to where in the range it is. Not one for the purists, but my does it make for some rather amazing inspirational tools.

Best.

C.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 12 said:


> The way I would describe the recording process is 'feathered'. So we recorded it as a whole with people gently coming in (or feathering) and out as their ranges permitted and as the sweet spots diminished. It was a pretty hardcore bunch of sessions, but the players got it and did a great job. Everything you hear is combinations of around 14 players according to where in the range it is. Not one for the purists, but my does it make for some rather amazing inspirational tools.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Awesome. Makes sense. Thanks for delving into that. Definitely an inspiring set of tools!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2015)

Looking forward to tesrting it out. Sounds good what I've heard so far. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## kaiyoti (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

What is with the red 'O's and 'D's?


----------



## blougui (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Thanx for offering Scary strings for free and as an appetizer ; at the speed at which the exchange rate between the pound and € skyrocks, it's much appreciated.


----------



## TeamLeader (Feb 12, 2015)

How well will these sit and blend with Sable and Mural?


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 12, 2015)

Purchased! 

Geez, Paul, when the hell do you guys sleep / eat / live?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2015)

TeamLeader @ 13/2/2015 said:


> How well will these sit and blend with Sable and Mural?



Regarding their Scary Strings (LABS), I found them pretty easy to interact\blend with other Spitfire Audio libraries. 

Ryan


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Indeed I'm using mixture of Sable ensembles (the most value for money library we have ever done... this is a give away!), the Artisans and EVG1 and they mix really well. Blake expression and dynamic script works especially well when taking Sable MIDI data and putting it into EVG1 as a layer above Sable. Either use the closer mics from Sable or the onboard reverb on EVG1 which we've specially designed as a good "movie" verb.

The key is though to it matching up is the recordings... different studios yes but a similar aesthetic. Expensive players playing priceless instruments (we counted 3 strads in the EVG1 line-up!) through vintage ribbon and valve mics via Neve pres via a one-in-a-kind vintage Cadac desk. So different studio yes but it's not like you're going from the Air signal chain to a bunch of U87s or 184s into a Fireface 800, it's still a gold-seal signal path!

Oh, and I produced it too, so my usual anti vibrato pro-sul tasto, aching delicate on the edge of audible aesthetic was bullied into everyone as usual!

Thanks for kind words, I've not slept for a week preparing this, was thinking "is everyone going to think we're mad??"

C. x


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Christian - I just spent a couple of hours wandering through this library and it's perfect for me! I tend to not have a lot of "musical data" in my cues, preferring to have maximum sonic texture and minimal "actual music" - and Evo Grid is right down my alley. 

LOVE IT!

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 13, 2015)

Lovely idea, extremely well executed. Congrats, guys!


----------



## blougui (Feb 13, 2015)

charlieclouser @ Fri Feb 13 said:


> Geez, Paul, when the hell do you guys sleep / eat / live?



+ 1 !
You can't feed yourself onto sounds, not on this side of the mirror.

Erik


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

This is probably one of the most creative and new concepts I've seen in a while. Looking forward to picking this up o/~


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

It reminds me of something Eno would love. Strings for airports! : )
Great job.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Can anyone comment on how it compares to the strings in UIST? Can you achieve similar results by crossfading different patches from UIST? I'm guessing that if it is possible, it would require a lot of programming work. I'm loving the sounds from this library but if I could achieve similar sounds with UIST I might consider getting it instead to have all the other sections and content.


----------



## Ed (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



Gerhard Westphalen @ Fri Feb 13 said:


> Can anyone comment on how it compares to the strings in UIST? Can you achieve similar results by crossfading different patches from UIST? I'm guessing that if it is possible, it would require a lot of programming work. I'm loving the sounds from this library but if I could achieve similar sounds with UIST I might consider getting it instead to have all the other sections and content.



I'm still downloading, but it seems quite different. There are some evolving things in UIST which are awesome but there looks like there's loads of things here. Also the UI looks amazing, I wish they would incorporate a similar thing for UIST. I love the demo patches and would love to just be above to change the key which seems like it should be fairly easy to program.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Playing with Evo now, beautiful recordings and yes if you liked Scary Strings you will like this.

I had a touch of expectations for the spatial mix to be in line with their other professional products like Albion/Sable so be aware that the mix in terms of exact positioning is not the exact same but so far I'm not seeing that being a huge issue to deal with to integrate in to their other products. Certainly UIST would have the advantage there.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



Gerhard Westphalen @ Fri Feb 13 said:


> Can anyone comment on how it compares to the strings in UIST? Can you achieve similar results by crossfading different patches from UIST? I'm guessing that if it is possible, it would require a lot of programming work. I'm loving the sounds from this library but if I could achieve similar sounds with UIST I might consider getting it instead to have all the other sections and content.



Hey there, it's a very very different beast to UIST. Firstly UIST is recorded in the hall at Air with a much larger band of strings (roughly 3 times the size). So it is completely different sonically. Secondly UIST is a much deeper sampled selection of articulations. Some of which evolve if that is the style of articulation. But it is much more designed as a compliment to Albion with a broader selection of articulations (including shorts) and phrases.

EVOG1 is very specifically long evolutions that tend to start in a very tender and beautiful manner and build from this into things as simple as senza-vib > molto-vib to things that are more extreme and creative.

Thanks again for all your encouragement I can safely say it was people's loving reaction to Scary strings on this forum that made us take a serious look at it and take it into the studio to create this. So something lovely (or a bit scary) to have come out of this community.

Best.

C. x


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Question for those in the know: how much of the library is "scary" vs "beautiful / euphoric." I feel I'm pretty good in the "sorry / spooky" department I'm looking for evolving euphoric textures / pads / builds. Does Evo deliver on this account?

From the video demo it seems they all evolve into this "scary" atmosphere, but perhaps this was due to all the minor chords being played in the video?  Any comments from owners would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 15, 2015)

After listening through UIST demos as well, let me say I LOVE this concept and its great to have avant-garde long phrases like these in a library! AWESOME WORK GUYS!!!

However, to me with much of the the random stuff going on its real easy for them to end up sounding dark and scary. It would be really, REALLY cool if you guys came out with an avant-garde texture library like these but focused 100% on creating beautiful, uplifting, euphoric versions of these types of performance patches. I would LOVE instead of things evolving towards chaos and darkness, to evolve instead towards the light. 

Just a thought - and again maybe these libraries are capable of that end of the spectrum, but having a dedicated focused version of these products would be outstanding!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone that's purchased care to post some musical sketches? I'd love to hear how people are using this. It certainly sounds wonderful. Curious how it works in a musical setting.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

I would say the bulk of the patches I would categorize as scary/haunting/thrilling. I've only spent a few hours with the product but I wouldn't say there are very many "euphoric" patches in the natural recording versions. However loading the ambient versions you can get some euphoric type sounding patches - but the natural recordings there's not a ton if that is solely what one is looking for.


----------



## Ed (Feb 16, 2015)

Playing through this I'd love some patches made that could be performed more like the original Scary Strings which had modwheel control. The ability to crossfade things made it really good to keep it evolving. The grid is awesome but there's so much more you could do with it. I realise you can set the processed mic to the modwheel which is great, but it would be great to be able to fade in another articulation. I really like the Modwheel Cool patch in Scary Strings.

PS: Is there a fix for Scary Strings loops yet?


----------



## Resoded (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Really like this library, reminds me of the work by Johann Johannsson.

The one thing I'd wish for though was some sort of additional patch where only the more gentle warm grids are active, and all the thriller stuff removed. So that one can load up one patch, randomize it and only get the warm sounds.


----------



## renegade (Feb 16, 2015)

Can I use my Sable bundle voucher for this? I've tried to use it but it just says "thank you for buying Sable" - no discount is added...?

EDIT: You can't :(


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 16, 2015)

+100 for a less scary, more neutral collection. We can always add the spice later.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



ryanstrong @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> I would say the bulk of the patches I would categorize as scary/haunting/thrilling. I've only spent a few hours with the product but I wouldn't say there are very many "euphoric" patches in the natural recording versions. However loading the ambient versions you can get some euphoric type sounding patches - but the natural recordings there's not a ton if that is solely what one is looking for.



Thank you very much Ryan!! I think I will hold off on this for now and hope that they make one focused on the neutral towards light / happy / beauty / euphoric spectrum. Either way this is an exciting concept and I really hope it continues to be developed!


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 16, 2015)

+ 1


----------



## blougui (Feb 16, 2015)

Ed @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> Playing through this I'd love some patches made that could be performed more like the original Scary Strings which had modwheel control. The ability to crossfade things made it really good to keep it evolving. The grid is awesome but there's so much more you could do with it. I realise you can set the processed mic to the modwheel which is great, but it would be great to be able to fade in another articulation. I really like the Modwheel Cool patch in Scary Strings.



+ 1 on that MW option. It does marvel on Scary Strings.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 16, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> After listening through UIST demos as well, let me say I LOVE this concept and its great to have avant-garde long phrases like these in a library! AWESOME WORK GUYS!!!
> 
> However, to me with much of the the random stuff going on its real easy for them to end up sounding dark and scary. It would be really, REALLY cool if you guys came out with an avant-garde texture library like these but focused 100% on creating beautiful, uplifting, euphoric versions of these types of performance patches. I would LOVE instead of things evolving towards chaos and darkness, to evolve instead towards the light.
> 
> Just a thought - and again maybe these libraries are capable of that end of the spectrum, but having a dedicated focused version of these products would be outstanding!!




+1


----------



## Scrianinoff (Feb 16, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Sun 15 Feb said:


> After listening through UIST demos as well, let me say I LOVE this concept and its great to have avant-garde long phrases like these in a library! AWESOME WORK GUYS!!!
> 
> However, to me with much of the the random stuff going on its real easy for them to end up sounding dark and scary. It would be really, REALLY cool if you guys came out with an avant-garde texture library like these but focused 100% on creating beautiful, uplifting, euphoric versions of these types of performance patches. I would LOVE instead of things evolving towards chaos and darkness, to evolve instead towards the light.
> 
> Just a thought - and again maybe these libraries are capable of that end of the spectrum, but having a dedicated focused version of these products would be outstanding!!


+2

I purchased Evil Grid 1 yesterday, and would pay the price of admission again for Good Grid 1. I also have Albion 4 uist and I think both uist and evo are great.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 13 said:


> Firstly UIST is recorded in the hall at Air with a much larger band of strings (roughly 3 times the size). So it is completely different sonically. Secondly UIST is a much deeper sampled selection of articulations.



I'm sorry...how many strings are represented in UIST vs EVO? 16,14,12,10,8 vs 4, 3, 3, 3, 3 like Mural is to Sable or something like that? I ask bc EVO sounds great (they both sound great actually) and im hoping it for it to compliment Sable more or less.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Indeed the EVO band is the same size as the Sable band save basses. Please note though that EVO is recorded in a smaller drier space for that really intimate and direct sound where, once in a while you can really pick out the single players.

Best.

C.


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 17, 2015)

Scrianinoff @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Sun 15 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > It would be really, REALLY cool if you guys came out with an avant-garde texture library like these but focused 100% on creating beautiful, uplifting, euphoric versions of these types of performance patches. I would LOVE instead of things evolving towards chaos and darkness, to evolve instead towards the light.
> ...



+3

/Anders


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 17, 2015)

WallofSound @ Tue Feb 17 said:


> Scrianinoff @ Mon Feb 16 said:
> 
> 
> > JT3_Jon @ Sun 15 Feb said:
> ...



Hey guys, before responding to these claims I wanted to go back to what we did and work through all of the Evos. I think there are three types, Straight, Tense, & Scary. I count 20 "Straights" these are achingly beautiful. So that's roughly just under half the Evos. I would divide the remaining 24 between tense and scary in equal amounts so roughly 12 of each. This is how I planned the sessions so I just wanted to check we delivered on that front.

In defence of how my walkthrough appeared I used the die a lot... my view is if one of these 24 scary or tense is pegged automatically by the die even just one instance or utterance will make your whole chord sound eerie or scary. So we're looking at tagging the Evos so you can randomise by type (it may simply be a case of us creating reduced Evo presets so you can randomise stylistically).

In the interim here are the Evos I would describe as straight & beautiful:

*1,2,3,4,5,7,11,18,20,23,24,31,32,33,35,39,40,42,43,46*

We're also thinking of creating a quick guide chart with helpful names for each Evo, but that maybe something the community here could contribute to... Having worked for Spitfire for 8 years now my neologisms are running a bit thin!

Hope these observations are of help.

Best.

C.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Feb 17, 2015)

british_bpm @ Tue 17 Feb said:


> ... I think there are three types, Straight, Tense, & Scary. I count 20 "Straights" these are achingly beautiful. So that's roughly just under half the Evos. ...
> In the interim here are the Evos I would describe as straight & beautiful:*1,2,3,4,5,7,11,18,20,23,24,31,32,33,35,39,40,42,43,46*


Your assessment might even be too conservative. In my opinion *14, 29, 45* also belong in the straight, happy, good, blissful category. So the lib is already balanced between good and evil, light and dark, yin and yang.

I've since discovered that you're absolutely right about the reason why the lib on the first run though sounds scarier than it is:



british_bpm @ Tue 17 Feb said:


> if one of these 24 scary or tense is pegged automatically by the die even just one instance or utterance will make your whole chord sound eerie or scary. So we're looking at tagging the Evos so you can randomise by type (it may simply be a case of us creating reduced Evo presets so you can randomise stylistically).


I think it's an excellent idea to be able to randomise by type! Not having that option yet should not be holding anyone back in using this lib to create 'happy' music, you just need to get familiar with the peg board.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Can you enable Kontakt automation for each peg? I love Scary Strings, not picked this up yet, but was thinking of a cool Lemur concept where you could randomise just the straight v scary etc.


----------



## Resoded (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Randomizing by type sounds excellent, glad you're considering the requests.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

No please, keep them coming, we've already got a long list of V1.1 enhancements... We're as new to the grid as you guys are so we really appreciate the creative collective that is VI-C throwing in suggestions...


----------



## JT3_Jon (Feb 17, 2015)

british_bpm @ Tue Feb 17 said:


> I count 20 "Straights" these are achingly beautiful. So that's roughly just under half the Evos. I would divide the remaining 24 between tense and scary in equal amounts so roughly 12 of each. This is how I planned the sessions so I just wanted to check we delivered on that front.
> 
> In the interim here are the Evos I would describe as straight & beautiful:
> 
> *1,2,3,4,5,7,11,18,20,23,24,31,32,33,35,39,40,42,43,46*



Thats exciting to hear! Is there any chance you might be able to do a quick video demo / patch play through of these "straight & beautiful" evos, hopefully before the intro period ends? Its not that I dont trust you, its just I cannot purchase something that has no demo's (or return ability) on the hopes it will fit what I'm looking for. Hopefully you understand. 

Even so, hopefully you take the consideration of a 100% "light side" version of evo to heart, as it would be very cool!


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow, it sounds amazing. I only got about 30 mins with it tonight, but the progressions are really nice. I'm not quite sure how I'd fit it into anything I'm working on, but it has given me a lot of immediate ideas for new projects.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

We're making sweet music here with the more beautiful Evos, I'll post when we're happy to show and tell!

C

x


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

As promised.

Here are two contextual demos that show how pretty and tender EVOG1 can be.

The chords are just a single instance of EVOG1 with a different EVO on every Key Range. Accompanied by the Horn/Euphonium choir in Albion II, The Gong is Goldfinger Percussion and the low drone is from eDNA-EARTH.

I have done a 2nd context. EXACTLY the same MIDI, but with the Grid pegged differently and with some of the ambient versions mixed in. This is to show how when a director loves something you've done and has peppered all over his film, you can replace it with something that doesn't sound like a cut and paste. Just a cut and peg!!

*Simple Beauty Context 1 - C. Henson*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context1.mp3[/mp3]

*Simple Beauty Context 2 - C. Henson*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context2.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context1.mp3

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...grid_1/Demos/EVOG1_Simple_Beauty_Context2.mp3


----------



## blougui (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

@Crhistian :
Thanx for the "in context demos". Very appealing eery stuff.
- Erik


----------



## Niah (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

The more I know about this library the more I love it.

The two demos are impressive, beautiful and quite moving.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

This is completely and utterly The Sex.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*

Christian, you have perfectly scored the snow flakes outside my window. Great job as always.



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> As promised.
> 
> Here are two contextual demos that show how pretty and tender EVOG1 can be.
> 
> ...


----------



## playz123 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

Moody, awe inspiring, and masterfully composed, recorded and produced.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

I too wanted the brighter side of things. Now you have proven your point, can we maybe get one more short video that shows how you brought the dark passages into the light? I know that you gave us statistics in a previous post but it would help me a very great deal to see you change the grid from dark to light. Show us visual learners how you did it. Fantastic demos, BTW. I am almost convinced that I will use this and therefore buy it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*



SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> I too wanted the brighter side of things. Now you have proven your point, can we maybe get one more short video that shows how you brought the dark passages into the light? I know that you gave us statistics in a previous post but it would help me a very great deal to see you change the grid from dark to light. Show us visual learners how you did it. Fantastic demos, BTW. I am almost convinced that I will use this and therefore buy it.




Yea - sounds great. +1 on the vid.


----------



## Lloyd10 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

I'm more interested in what sandwich he was eating when he did the new demo!


----------



## Udo (Feb 18, 2015)

What's the download size?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 18, 2015)

Udo @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> What's the download size?



This is from the original post...
39128 groups 
222708 zones 
3324 samples 
124897 seconds / 2082 minutes / 34.7 hours 
34302 mb / 33.50 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav) 
Compressed (lossless) download size: 22.25GB


----------



## Udo (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

Thanks. Went all the way to their website, but couldn't find it there.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

It's on the front tab of the product page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1

and the news page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-001-strings-released.html

Best.

C.


----------



## Udo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> It's on the front tab of the product page:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-1
> 
> ...


Download size is NOT on the front tab of the product page - that's where I looked - see copy below (... but don't worry, despite that major let down, I'll still buy :wink: ).

QUICK STATS:
• 39128 groups
• 222708 zones
• 3324 samples
• 124897 seconds / 2082 minutes / 34.7 hours
• 34302 mb / 33.50 gb (uncompressed 24bit wav)
AVAILABLE TODAY AT THE MUST-HAVE PRICE OF £134 (RRP £179 offer ends 2nd March 2015).
AVAILABLE TO DOWNLOAD ONLY FROM THIS SITE. REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5 TO RUN."


----------



## geronimo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

Is the mapping on the keyboard chromatic or composed by different textures ?
I note that it is influenced by colors for the choice of matrix.

Can we hear the sounds in more bass and treble note because I have the impression of a lack of amplitude ? Sorry for the language _ :oops:


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 18 said:


> As promised.
> 
> Here are two contextual demos that show how pretty and tender EVOG1 can be.
> 
> ...



OK you got me, just ordered it.
Waiting for download links.... :roll: 

A Q.
I was thinking of manuals.
Included or online or none..?
And while on the topic, you have pdf-manuals on some products.
Would it be possible to include this in all products?

Best,

/Anders


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



british_bpm @ Tue Feb 17 said:


> No please, keep them coming, we've already got a long list of V1.1 enhancements... We're as new to the grid as you guys are so we really appreciate the creative collective that is VI-C throwing in suggestions...



These demos sound lovely. Could you elaborate a little more on where you think this is going developmentally? This is purely from an outside-looking-in perspective so could be way out, but I'd love a grid arrangement that goes from light through neutral to dark and then madness, so you could get a good geographic idea of where to go for variations. I appreciate these categories might be a little blunt, but is it doable do you think?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

(Just an additional thought on the above - if there was a basic numerical logic to the grid, might it be easy to introduce a "randomise lighter / darker" control?)


----------



## geronimo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW DEMOS by Christian Henson - Yes EVO G1 can be simple beautiful and evocative*

Another idea: I imagine a solo switch between the Vol and Pan to hear a particular sound and isolated .
Is it possible with the KONTAKT's KSP processor ?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - RELEASED... If you liked our Scary Strings you'll love this!!!*



WallofSound @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> british_bpm @ Wed Feb 18 said:
> 
> 
> > As promised.
> ...



Hi there, thanks for all these good suggestions, re. above:

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=512 (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bb/viewto ... f=18&amp;t=512)

The reason we *don't* provide .pdf versions of manuals is because we update our wares more than every company. I think there was in excess of 15 major updates last year alone. We found it to be a great burden to our service dept when people were consulting out-of-date manuals. Especially with simple stuff such as GUI appearance. "I'm missing all these .... articulations" when we switched from one arctic per preset to the Keyswitch/ UACC system for example. So the dynamic route is the best option for all in our humble opinion. It may not be quite as navigable as a .pdf but at least it's up to date which I think is slightly more important?

Re. EVO GRID, myself and the team are talking about it every day. It is a TOTALLY new concept in orchestral sampling so we're finding our way as well. There are some very simple solutions and some more impressive ones we're considering and I hope we're going to get an update out pretty soon to address a lot of the things you just couldn't predict until really using this bad-boy in anger.

Best, and please keep the ideas coming I am currently emailing our head of production with the header "May be a good idea to keep an eye on the EVOG1 thread on VI-C, lot's of really good ideas in there!"

C. x


----------



## tmm (Feb 19, 2015)

+1 to controlling the Evos with MW!


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 features announced!!*

It’s with great pleasure to announce the forthcoming updates to EVO-G1. It’s been an incredible week or so using this totally new concept in anger and we thank all the amazing feedback and suggestions we’ve had in.

*So… here’s what you’re going to find in V1.1*

• Re-ordering of Evos into 3 clear styles: “Simple”, “Tense”, “Scary”, so you’ll be able to fill your visible grid with one type and randomise within that screen. (names subject to change)
• Clear Row colouring these 3 different Evo classifications.
• Internal tagging of these Evos 
• A special “die by style” randomiser
• Modwheel X/Fade Evo Phase control. 0% = first part of evolution on note-on, 100% = evolution more evolved on note-on. AKA dynamic XFADE control with an EVO Grid spin!
• Indicator on Key Range axis of which keys are being depressed.
• Legacy Folder!!

The re-ordering could be a ball ache for some (hence the legacy folder) but after some in-anger use we felt it would help to make the grid more intuitive so we wanted to do it sooner rather than later. I’ll also post a crib sheet with some names for the evos, and how they were numbered before.

Lots more exciting news soon!

Best.

C. x


----------



## Resoded (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Wow, terrific service!


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Brilliant!! Loving these fantastic strings and these updates will make the experience of using them even more enjoyable. o/~


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

That's sounds really terrific, great work. Not in any hassling way, but do you have a rough ETA?


----------



## Udo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Thanks, that's great Christian!


----------



## geronimo (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

In downloading with the Manager at home: but also in version 1.0 _


----------



## benmrx (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Maybe this asking too much, but would it be possible to crossfades betweeen Evos? 

I'm imagining a scenario where you have the softer Evos at the bottom of say CC2, and then as you ride up CC2 it crossfades to the darker stuff. Maybe you could have an A/B switch for the grid. A = Evos at the bottom of CC2, and B = Evos at the top.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Possibly one for v1.2!

By using the automation pane in Kontakt this is eminently doable within a multi of your own making. Load two instances and simply reverse the expression on one so that it goes 100% - 0% this way you can create two grids that crossfade to your liking, I'd love to know the number of possibilities one could have there!

Re. ETA This will be coming as soon as it goes through our QA pipeline. Put it this way though I approved the mapping and behaviour of the XFADES today...


----------



## benmrx (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Nice! Thanks for the tip! Would be slick to have this function in the UI, but your idea definitely gets me where I want to go! Thanks again!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

As soon as that version is up - I'm in. Excellent and fast response to your end-users.


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 20, 2015)

Oh man, I have been Live streaming Evo Strings for like 3 days now on Twitch, literally one of the things I was saying I was going to request was the ability to tell what category each number falls into so that I can make some informed decisions of their use....and BAM Spitfire announce that is coming before I have a chance to moan haha.

I loved scary strings and this lib is really taking the concept forward. Love it!.

-DJ


----------



## Tinpig (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Purchased Monday of this week and the library is in full effect on an animation project. Great work on EVO, can't wait for the update.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Another idea for a future update and/or (hopefully) a Grid 2. 

Record 2-3 dynamic layers of generic sustains and allow the user to crossfade 'into' or 'out of' an EVO. This would go perfect with my earlier idea to have an A/B option for the grid. In this case you could assign the generic sustains to the A or B grid, or as mentioned earlier assign 'nice/soft' EVOs to the A grid and the more tense EVOs to the B grid (or vice versa) and use CC2 to crossfade. 

This is just such a great product and idea. Such exciting possibilities!!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 features announced!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Feb 19 said:


> It’s with great pleasure to announce the forthcoming updates to EVO-G1. It’s been an incredible week or so using this totally new concept in anger and we thank all the amazing feedback and suggestions we’ve had in.
> 
> *So… here’s what you’re going to find in V1.1*
> 
> ...



OK, thank you very much in advance. I purchased based on this promise. It is a great concept for a library.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm loving some of these newfound methods of creating textures and sounds that are derived from orchestral recording. The concepts in this sample lib are so completely up my alley. Looking forward to 1.1 (great ideas all!) and other libs that might take these concepts even further. 
2015 is an exciting year for libs already!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



benmrx @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> Another idea for a future update and/or (hopefully) a Grid 2.
> 
> Record 2-3 dynamic layers of generic sustains and allow the user to crossfade 'into' or 'out of' an EVO. This would go perfect with my earlier idea to have an A/B option for the grid. In this case you could assign the generic sustains to the A or B grid, or as mentioned earlier assign 'nice/soft' EVOs to the A grid and the more tense EVOs to the B grid (or vice versa) and use CC2 to crossfade.
> 
> This is just such a great product and idea. Such exciting possibilities!!



Good idea although you could do that now. If you have Albion or any of the smaller size Spitfire longs you could set up a multi and cross fade between them. I think that might be pretty cool as a start.


----------



## benmrx (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



Dr.Quest @ Fri Feb 20 said:


> benmrx @ Fri Feb 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Another idea for a future update and/or (hopefully) a Grid 2.
> ...



Good call. And a great start for sure! Actually the only Albion I have is Loegria which is a smaller section and would probably sound great with this, but since this wasn't recorded in the same space it might not glue together quite as well.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 20, 2015)

Loegria would be good. I have that as well. If I can justify the funds I may get this and give it a try. With the right reverb you might just get away with it. I think it would be fun to give it a shot.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Just to chime in, we also designed some "vanilla" evos that don't evo that much, I didn't design it to be an x-fade function more as a static presence between more moving evos but it would be fit for this purpose. I don't have EVG to hand but I believe Evo 1 is a static tone. So if you load this into multi and add a more funky grid into it reverse the expression/ dynamic automation parameters and you should have exactly what you need for now.

More news on v1.1 soon. For those who want to wait for it before buying please be aware of the promo period deadline.

Best.

C.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Just in case anyone wanted to hear evo grid in action - in a rather simple way (and certainly not in the scary realm)
This fairly simple piece...
1 straight evo (#20)
1 evo based off of the "warm wobble" preset
David Fanshawe atmos "Mansane Cisse 1" used in a semi periodic rhythmic manner
A little Geosonics by SonicCouture (a sound created based off the Hawser preset)
And an EdNA based off Dumortierite Wobble Bass
There are 3 reverse samples from Hybrid 2 Project Bravo also used at each of the minute transition points. Plus various mixing and creative plugs...

https://soundcloud.com/colonynofi/habitusone

Hope its useful for someone to hear these kinds of sounds used in a slightly different context. In the past to make these kinds of sounds, I've had to do original recordings - which are often more expensive than the kinds of projects I do can easily afford. This allows me much more experimentation - something I'm relishing.

Cheers!


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



> • Modwheel X/Fade Evo Phase control. 0% = first part of evolution on note-on, 100% = evolution more evolved on note-on. AKA dynamic XFADE control with an EVO Grid spin!



Could you elaborate? I don't quite understand what this means?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

It's as close as you'll get to Xfade dynamic control in EVG. As the Evos are gradual we thought it would be useful to control how they evolve. So when you hit a key with these you'll trigger two versions of the ego. One at the beginning as you would expect, this is what you will hear with the mod wheel down (0%), and one with the Evo slightly more evolved (i.e. further into the recording), you can fade this up and in so this is all you'll her when the mod wheel is at 100% (all the way up). As every Evo has been recorded at a different tempo they'll all loop at different points, so this controller allows for even more unexpected results!


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



british_bpm @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> It's as close as you'll get to Xfade dynamic control in EVG. As the Evos are gradual we thought it would be useful to control how they evolve. So when you hit a key with these you'll trigger two versions of the ego. One at the beginning as you would expect, this is what you will hear with the mod wheel down (0%), and one with the Evo slightly more evolved (i.e. further into the recording), you can fade this up and in so this is all you'll her when the mod wheel is at 100% (all the way up). As every Evo has been recorded at a different tempo they'll all loop at different points, so this controller allows for even more unexpected results!



Oh PERFECT this is exactly what I was wanting! Being able to somewhat control when the evolution happens makes this more of an instrument rather then a sample trigger. Thank you.

I still love what LASS did with their Aleatoric patches where you can control the pitch and modulation intensity, so this sort of control is what I've been looking for.

Thanks


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 24, 2015)

As mentioned for a next update it would be great to be able to start with a vanilla Evo (a basic sustain) and control when it evolves into a decorative Evo.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Yes, but this is not the same, it's all about evolution as opposed to switching or fading between two states. For me the interest lies in the point the sample where things are evolving and are not fully evolved.

The new mod wheel feature for me adds to the quite original nature of this project. As to a certain degree it allows control, but for the main part it adds more chaos!

C.


----------



## blougui (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



colony nofi @ Wed Feb 25 said:


> Just in case anyone wanted to hear evo grid in action - in a rather simple way (and certainly not in the scary realm)
> This fairly simple piece...
> 1 straight evo (#20)
> 1 evo based off of the "warm wobble" preset
> ...


Thanx for sharing, very interesting - and thrilling btw


----------



## stixman (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Has the update been released?


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Still at beta here.... working nicely though.

I'm going to have an Evo crib sheet to share in a bit later.

C.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 25, 2015)

For The folks that have purchased... What's the consensus? Worth while, interesting, musical? Still on the fence with this one.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Feb 26, 2015)

Dr.Quest @ Thu 26 Feb said:


> For The folks that have purchased... What's the consensus? Worth while, interesting, musical? Still on the fence with this one.


Yes, yes and yes. 

Every day I discover even more ways and situations in which I can use it, that is, I think you could use it on almost everything. The strings are good enough to stand on their own, as everyone can hear from the demos, but also layering brings a lot of movement and extra life and 'realism' to other strings libs. I think this lib offers great value for money.


----------



## blougui (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

S#!!T !Juste learnt I won't be abble to grab it cauz' of a delayed paiement :evil: 
I'll be three days out :| Already missed the Artisans. [email protected]#K [email protected]#K [email protected]#K [email protected]#K


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Nicely done, very abstract and off the beaten path.



colony nofi @ Tue Feb 24 said:


> Just in case anyone wanted to hear evo grid in action - in a rather simple way (and certainly not in the scary realm)
> This fairly simple piece...
> 1 straight evo (#20)
> 1 evo based off of the "warm wobble" preset
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Hi guys, as we wrap up this promotion (promo ends on Monday) I just wanted to share a beautiful piece that one of our team cam up with. Just Evo G1, our freebie peel guitar which you can get for free (subject to a small unicef donation) from https://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (HERE) and our http://www.spitfireaudio.com/felt-piano (Felt Piano).


*Elysium - by Harnek Mudhar*
[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Elysium.mp3[/mp3]

non-flash:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/pp017_evo_grid_1/Elysium.mp3


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Thanks for that piece - lovely!

OK... going to phrase this as carefully as I can. I bought Earth in the end more because of the promise of 1.1 - specifically navigation was my concern, and it was mentioned during the promo period that work was already well underway on getting some tags sorted out. In practice, the product has been pretty much as I expected - some sensational sounds, a good UI, but tragically underutilised in my case because as I feared finding my way round the patches in anger is just too slow compared to alternatives I have.

What this really means for me is that by now I've a pretty solid idea of how I'm going to react to a product, and I find myself in a not dissimilar position with Evo. The sounds are lovely, but I'm concerned in its current version I'll find it frustrating with so much randomness - terrific if I'm truly wanting a random outcome in an exploratory session, but I think I'll find steering it in a specific direction more useful. Again, 1.1 holds all the promise of resolving this for me, the feature set sounds exactly what I'm looking for.

So you'll see this coming.... of course to date Earth is still in 1.0, 1.1 is yet to arrive. This isn't a complaint (yes I ABSOLUTELY realise how busy you all are with how many products and when updates do arrive they're free and big ones), rather an observation. From early posts on 1.1 here I kinda had the impression that the update would be quick from Evo, but now thinking that - like Earth - it might be some time? On top of my ongoing Sable-woes, I'm just a bit hesitant to have another product I'll feel guilty for under-using, waiting for an update to come.

And to reiterate - none of this takes away from how good the sounds are, and I've heard any number of outstanding tracks that have used all these products - it's all about fitting into my own personal workflow really.

Thanks folks.


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Evo 1.1 is in beta and we have gone to great lengths to update Earth which is (for very obvious reasons) a much bigger undertaking.

Earth is not even 6 months old yet and Evo is less than 2 weeks. We take suggestions onboard and implement wherever possible. But I think we all need to manage our expectations on how quickly these kind of things can be implemented and our desire not to overwhelm people with updates.

I would suggest in future waiting until a v1.1 or v2 comes out so it has been field tested by people using properly in anger not just a beta testing team. With us you won't have to wait long, but a reasonable length of time must be expected for us to carry out such updates.

We naturally reward those willing to adopt a v1.0 piece of kit with our intro promos.

The random feature is just a feature of EVO G1. The peg grid is designed for manual tweak age, the die is just a little feature we added last minute.

I apologise for piling in on these types of posts, but again I find myself defending a totally different product in a totally different stage of development on a thread designed to promote a totally unconnected product as part of a commercial announcements section of this site.

Best.

C. x


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Christian. I think I'm best off not asking any more questions in these threads, however honestly they are asked - I can't seem to word them without apparently causing offence.


----------



## Synesthesia (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*



Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> I bought Earth in the end more because of the promise of 1.1 -
> 
> and I find myself in a not dissimilar position with Evo. The sounds are lovely, but I'm concerned in its current version I'll find it frustrating with so much randomness
> 
> ...



Just paraphrasing. There's no offence Guy, its just an inappropriate place to 'suggest' that an update we have promised is something that we aren't concentrating on because we 'have so many products' etc etc..

in fact, the eDNA update is due to be released in March, its in the diary but I'm not giving a date here publicly yet as its still being beta tested. The Evo 1.1 update is also nearly complete, and will go into beta in a few days, so I imagine that will be out in 2-3 weeks.

Not sure how relevant your 'Sable woes' are in this thread either, again as I said last time you posted this, I'm using Sable massively in the show I am doing currently (last episode mixing next week) so if there is something you still are having issues with please contact support, as I'm rinsing the lib day after day with great success.

So its not offence, just frustration. I'm of the 'say what you mean rather than beat around the bush' type and Christian is too. Doubtless this will continue to get me into trouble.

All the best,

Paul


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Nice job Harnek my friend!

Christian, please have a glass of wine on me after 6 pm : )



british_bpm @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Hi guys, as we wrap up this promotion (promo ends on Monday) I just wanted to share a beautiful piece that one of our team cam up with. Just Evo G1, our freebie peel guitar which you can get for free (subject to a small unicef donation) from https://www.spitfireaudio.com/freesamples (HERE) and our http://www.spitfireaudio.com/felt-piano (Felt Piano).
> 
> 
> *Elysium - by Harnek Mudhar*
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'non-scary' DEMOS by Christian Henson + v1.1 FEATURES ANNOUNCED!!*

Already on my second Dryden, thanks for re-posting Harnek's demo, he's a one to watch.

Best

C.


----------



## stixman (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*

Just started playing around with Evo, real nice!
First thing that springs to mind is would it be possible in an update to allow for timed riser kind of effect?
Also the ability to create stabs would be real cool, is this remotely possible?
As it is now it seems i will have render to audio to achieve suitable release lengths though i get this was not part of original concept so no big deal.
best sc


----------



## Andy_Allen (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*

Since the demise of Spitfire providing a convenient payment method from the USA with PayPal I have been holding off of Spitfire puchases (that and the horrendous exchange rate), but this looked so unique and useful that I had to try getting in for the early discount.

And my card went straight through! Think of how more broke I'd be if I'd known that. I'm a little worried for my future though. :shock: ~o) 

About three hours to go on the download…. o/~ 



Andy


----------



## british_bpm (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*

Whilst I can't argue with the vagaries of international exchange rates I have to argue that we have many sales a day from the US without a problem. Our shop is quick and easy to use and a lot more secure than Paypal (the reason we opted out of that scheme). Just in case this previous post puts anyone off from buying into our juicy selection of British-born goodies!


----------



## stixman (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*

? 





stixman @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> Just started playing around with Evo, real nice!
> First thing that springs to mind is would it be possible in an update to allow for timed riser kind of effect?
> Also the ability to create stabs would be real cool, is this remotely possible?
> As it is now it seems i will have render to audio to achieve suitable release lengths though i get this was not part of original concept so no big deal.
> best sc


----------



## Niah (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*



> REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 5 TO RUN.



Specifically what version of kontakt 5?


----------



## Niah (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*



blakerobinson @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> Niah @ Sun Mar 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically what version of kontakt 5?
> ...



Hello Blake,

Thank you very much


----------



## Andy_Allen (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*



british_bpm @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> Whilst I can't argue with the vagaries of international exchange rates I have to argue that we have many sales a day from the US without a problem. Our shop is quick and easy to use and a lot more secure than Paypal (the reason we opted out of that scheme). Just in case this previous post puts anyone off from buying into our juicy selection of British-born goodies!




I hope I don't put anyone off from ordering, I had meant to do the opposite. My perception of non-Paypal methods of payment being difficult (as had been reported by some) was completely false - my credit card payment went through immediately. Awesome, but somewhat dangerous to my future budget. :mrgreen: 

Back directly on topic: I'm really liking Evo - it saves me building these kinds of pads manually with Loegria and such, and it's very quick to audition alternatives. I'm finding it very useable as-is, but I'm looking forward to the update. Well done Christian and all involved.

Andy


----------



## pkm (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - NEW 'Elysium' DEMO by Harnek Mudhar*

If I may throw a suggestion out there for version 1.2, in playing around with it a bit, I've found that it would be useful to have the volume per Evo be automatable.

I'm finding that I'm letting a low note sustain and evolve, while high notes are changing. If I could set a CC to an evolution's volume, it would save me a patch so I could control the dynamic shape of the high note without affecting the low notes.

No biggie, I can just add another instance, but it would be helpful. I've only scratched the surface, but I've already found this library to be infinitely useful in a horror thriller project I'm doing, as well as the network TV show I write for. 

Really fantastic work all around, from concept to recording to programming and scripting. I've started my own descriptive list of the Evos, but I'm looking forward to a more official one.

I also found a real use for Kontakt's new "snapshots" for the first time with this library. If I've come up with a randomization or arrangement of pegs that I like, I can save as a snapshot and not have to save new NKIs.

Thanks for the good work!


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*

Hey there, it's a good idea, although I dread to look at your automation channels!!... I've put it to the board!


----------



## pkm (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: !!SPITFIRE - Evo Grid 1 - Strings - LAST DAY OF PROMO TODAY!!!*



british_bpm @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> Hey there, it's a good idea, although I dread to look at your automation channels!!... I've put it to the board!



Thanks for considering it! I can't imagine assigning/using more than a couple of them in an instance, but just having the option is what would be helpful.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 12, 2015)

Just by chance - is that crib sheet around yet?

This is the most exciting new tool I've had access to in years. Frequently getting lost in it. Almost the only thing I don't like is not being able to keep in my head what the different pegs feel like / relate to emotionaly - so designing things for particular scenes can be difficult. 

So So So looking forward to 1.1 in that regard. I think most of my dreams on it will be answered.

This is a magic box.

B.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 12, 2015)

*Question about "signals" behaviour*

I find myself loading both evo "a" and "b" patches, and assigning the one midi track to both.
I've assigned a set of 6 faders across the different signals - and am having a LOT of fun automating the faders to evolve the sound in completely different ways. Loving that.

However - if I ever go ALL the way to "0" on one of the signals, it unloads the sample, and it won't load again until after you re-trigger a midi note - even if you bring that fader up.

Is there any way to turn off the behaviour of a sample (signal?) set unloading when you bring a signal level down to zero? I've done some scratching and can't figure it out.

b.


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 13, 2015)

This is a great work around! 
I had a not so great version of that work around by intercepting the midi sent from the faders, and setting the range from 2-127 rather than 0. But that then effected other uses of the faders. Not so bad when in the thick of creating a bunch of things using EVO, but need to remember to turn it off when they're doing other duties.
Nice idea. 
Cheers, B.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 3, 2015)

Good job for this update in version 1.1 _

I feel that the randomness is less strong in his action as in version 1.0 _ I may be wrong ?


----------



## Kejero (Apr 3, 2015)

geronimo @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> I feel that the randomness is less strong in his action as in version 1.0 _ I may be wrong ?



You mean, less random?


----------



## geronimo (Apr 3, 2015)

Kejero @ Fri 03 Apr said:


> geronimo @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean, less random?



Yes _


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 3, 2015)

I absolutely love this instrument! One of the best purchases I've made in a while and I find it very inspiring.

Good work Spitfire Audio with this one!


----------



## british_bpm (Apr 4, 2015)

geronimo @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Good job for this update in version 1.1 _
> 
> I feel that the randomness is less strong in his action as in version 1.0 _ I may be wrong ?



There are different ways to randmise the way the die operates now, the "random any" is exactly the same alg as the one in v1.0 

In the screenshot provided it looks like you have loaded one of the individual patches which is designed for more standard use, you pick a patch load it, it plays, the die will have little effect in these instances.

*
We'd be very keen to hear how people are finding the new organisation the new variation slider but particularly the new mixes, how do you find them, better than the original?*

Look forward to your thoughts.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## esencia (May 1, 2015)

I'm a Evo Grid v1 user, but as I read in this forum and some email from Spitfire, it´s supposed to be available the new v1.1 update.
I've tried several times to refresh my spitfire library manager, but it doesn´t show me any new update for my Evo, and mine is v.1.0

Am I wrong assuming that v1.1 is available?


----------



## scientist (May 11, 2015)

question: are the samples from the original scary strings included somewhere? i'm not finding them.

while i've owned evo since it first went on sale, i've only been able to dig in just now and am a little disappointed to find that that close, noisy, rosin-y sound of scary strings seems to be largely absent. for the most part these seem a bit more... sterile?


----------



## british_bpm (May 12, 2015)

Hi there,

Scary strings was a private venture created for CH's output on the Sinbad series, he's kindly offered it up as part of the Unicef campaign.

Evo G1 is inspired by SS but is a more versatile tool allowing you flatter (or sterile) sul tastos that don't change hugely to big pitch shifting nastiness. 

We took the project further with EVG2 library which features more extreme and episodic artifacts (ie those whispy harmonic moments) found in scary strings. If that aspect of SS is what you enjoyed then EVG2 may be worth checking out.

...oh and it's the last day of it's promo today:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/evo-grid-2

Best wishes.

The SF Team.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 13, 2015)

I see the one demo - was there a walkthru vid on EVOL 2 going thru a selection of patches - 'out of the box'.


----------

